# New Calls



## eaglea1 (Oct 28, 2020)

A couple of new cocobolo calls for another donation. Canada goose on the left and mallard drake on right.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Maverick (Oct 28, 2020)

Very cool, nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 28, 2020)

Fantastic looking calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 12, 2020)

I have to start making calls......


----------

